

Ask HN: Looking for a house to rent in Silicon Valley - need help - TallGuyShort

I have no intention of trying use Hacker News as a silicon valley Craigslist, so I hope it doesn't seem that way and I apologize if it does. I need to find a place to live in Silicon Valley that meets my needs and keeps the wife happy, and I've been having a hard time getting promising leads from Craigslist or finding other promising sources. I'm wary of using any paid sites or services unless they come heavily recommended by the community - but any recommendations you have would be greatly appreciated. If you happen to have a house you'd like to lease, I would of course love to hear from you too!<p>I'll be working in Sunnyvale, but we like the Morgan Hill area and think it'd be worth the commute. We'd like to start a lease in late June or early July. We plan on having kids and a dog in the near future - so a modest place that suits both would be best. Looking for something around $2500-$2750 a month.<p>Any recommendations, leads, or advice from the community?
======
steventruong
1\. Commuting sucks. Unfortunately in that price point, its going to be tough
to find any place decent closer that isn't in a dump or bad neighborhood
usually.

2\. Have you looked on PadMapper? There doesn't seem to be may listings in the
Morgan Hill area but there are some.

